# Babameca project lawns journal



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I decided to help two friends to refresh their lawns. So here I start to follow the progression of those.
It is not going to be as detailed as my personal journal, but it will be fun. Flip or flop? :? 
1. 1000sqf front yard, almost deserted. It will be graded and levelled in 10 days. Back yard is mare 200sqf and will be over seeded (both projects will Champion GQ seeds).
Front:




and back (crabgrass is bye bye by now)


Will be seeded in 10 days

2. Total of 3000sqf Nomix, re seeded last year which turned a flop (no proper watering). 2000sqf will need heavy overseeding while the rest will need some love:


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Subbed, big fan!!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

This is like every laymans lawn. Look forward to Seeing results.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice! Let's so how much skill you really have now! Lol


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@doverosx Thanks man. A little bit of action , while own lawn is waiting for the recovery to start.
@jrubb42 It will be a challenging not having full control (not even on cost), but will demonstrate if it's easy to do PRG and I am really curious to see the looks of it.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

@Babameca I know. More joking than anything. You're going to get frustrated from a far. And that's a fact. Hopefully they take your advice!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @doverosx Thanks man. A little bit of action , while own lawn is waiting for the recovery to start.
> @jrubb42 It will be a challenging not having full control (not even on cost), but will demonstrate if it's easy to do PRG and I am really curious to see the looks of it.


My lawn is primarily ProMix PRG (mixed with fine fescue), it stripes really well and the colour is good. Champion is even better from what I've seen so get ready for some success!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Babameca ... I think you will make it look great.. The real challenge will be if the owners of the lawns can keep it looking good.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 Thanks. I am sure 2 out of 3 will not be very consistent and one (where I am putting most the effort) will hold up. Except, he has very long water bans every year. This time it lasted for 6 weeks... Another test for the Champion GQ. I take those as test plots. It speeds up my learning.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@doverosx I only wished I could bring my mower to where the major reno will be done, but not doable...


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project 2 update:
Crabgrass had a heart attack. Almost clear for seeding. 10 days out.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

That looks like quinclorac + 2-4,D death. I recognize the carnage...


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> That looks like quinclorac + 2-4,D death. I recognize the carnage...


 :bandit: It still smokes...


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project lawn 1 day. Major levelling (4 cu yards over 1000 sqf). Look at the main water valve on the 1st pic... Seed down, rolled in. No peat moss.
7lbs Champion GQ + 2lbs of my KBG mix. No irrigation, but a timer I installed and my friend swears he will keep it moist. Will see.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks like a lot of topsoil. Nice warm-up for your reno projects!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@jrubb42 It was the Moon surface. Low spots full of moss. Had to go all in. That will choke most of the existing grass, which is actually a good thing. Germination expected in 3 days (based on another project).


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Subscribed. Interested in seeing this pan out.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Has it germinated yet?


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @jrubb42 It was the Moon surface. Low spots full of moss. Had to go all in. That will choke most of the existing grass, which is actually a good thing. Germination expected in 3 days (based on another project).


3 days. What a luxury lol. I'm sure the seed is going to love that much topsoil. Keep us updated.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Has it germinated yet?


Day 3 on another lawn (just sold the seeds to the guy and gave some guiding).


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Grass babies! :yahoo: 
That photo also shows nice soil composition. :thumbup:


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> Grass babies! :yahoo:
> That photo also shows nice soil composition. :thumbup:


kinda looks like mulch


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project 1. Day 3. Germination. Pics will follow tomorrow. It is 50% shade and it still managed to pop up at my mark.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

BBLOCK said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Grass babies! :yahoo:
> ...


 Close up shots of peat and/or compost will give the illusion of much larger particle sizes.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project 1. 3.5 days after seed down:
The Green hue is still not there, but it is a matter of few more days.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is a lot of longer stuff in there. No gly?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

g-man said:


> There is a lot of longer stuff in there. No gly?


Not at all. 3way + quin, 2 weeks prior to seed down, scalped, dethatched, 4 cu.yards topsoil (up to 2'' in some low spots), miso at 4oz at seeding. Many steps skipped, but as I mentioned it is a not a full reno per say. That's what my 'customer' had the patience for... I am fighting to hold proper watering and still convincing on manual reel mower. Keep the faith :roll:


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project 1, 5 days after seed down:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Just bought two bags of the Champion GQ... wow it comes up fast!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 Yes. it is ridiculous!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 Yes. it is ridiculous!


That is amazing.. I am wondering if I should overseed the GQ onto my front yard....


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 I don't know how thick is your front, but it looks pretty tight. If cost and some seedheads is not a problem for you, I would pull the trigger. Heavily regulate your existing Nomix and put some fungicide down (for the existing lawn). It may make a difference, but again, I consider this mix to be a great overseeding for a poor density lawn. I know, one day, you will go all in KBG (mix?) in front. It is the most challenging grass to grow and that is making it, somehow, the most appealing IMO. PRG is a great for 'amateurs' :lol: . Kidding of course...or do I


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks great. Nice work!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Looks great. Nice work!


Thank you sir! Following yours with excitement :nod:


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

That turned to be another project. Again not as involved as project 1, but it is so exciting to see new growth...soon. Watering will be an issue. Pure GQ on, this weekend. Glypho, 3 days later soil down (full of rocks ). 3500sqf front corner lot.
Very challenging. This place was disaster few months ago. House got new, young and willing owner and here we go


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project lawn 2. Scalped, dethatched, seeded at 6lbs (10 in bare areas), rolled in. Pure Champion GQ here, since there is existing grass.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project 1 7 days after seed down:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow... that is amazing for 7 days..


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 A bit too much IMO. I went heavy assuming some watering mistakes, but the guy is on point. Now 2 more lbs of my mix will start poping up. I am on the fence to back off on water and maybe let some KBG fail...still thinking.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @Stuofsci02 A bit too much IMO. I went heavy assuming some watering mistakes, but the guy is on point. Now 2 more lbs of my mix will start poping up. I am on the fence to back off on water and maybe let some KBG fail...still thinking.


No don't do that. Just stay the course...


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project 4. Seed down at 9lbs pure GQ, rolled in. Watering issue from get going. Rain for the next 2 days may help get things better than a fail. Terrible topsoil, full of rocks. Well I now have plenty to compare and getting really behind my own lawn stuff. Fatigue builds up.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Babameca ... How many friends do you have with crappy lawns? Four (4) project lawns.... Unbelievable... You should be the Lawn Whisperer...


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

being a good friend is hard work!

you're a good friend!

good on ya tho. must be exhausted.

it's contagious I think.

yesterday my neighbor said I was yard shaming everyone lol. and after I spread my 5 yards of top soil, everyone around me is getting soil and seed down. obviously not to the same extent but yah it's getting contagious on my street. could be that everyone's lawns died this summer w the drought!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 Those mostly neighbours. Lawn 1 is a best friend's. 
@BBLOCK Yes contagious. to the point I so done :lol:
Just finished dropping 2 tons of sand on my own grass...2 more to go after the rainy days.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Update:
Project 1, overgrown, needs cut ASAP. still waiting on the reel mower. KBG may suffer in this case. Mow, starter fert and backing water off a bit are next steps.
Project 2, seed down today. Little hope on this down, helping an old lady.
Project 3 and 4, much cooler weather day 3 and 4 after seed down, no germination.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project 1. First mow 12 days after seed down. It is a lawn! And a nice DOMINATION line :lol:


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

Unbelievable.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Babameca said:


> Project 1. First mow 12 days after seed down. It is a lawn! And a nice DOMINATION line :lol:


That's PRG right? Please tell me it's PRG or I'm going to worry about my reno


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@davegravy Champion GQ at 7lbs and my KBG mix at 2lbs. 2-3'' of fluffy topsoil. Stick to my journal!
That's sissy grass mostly! But Damm it looks good!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project 4 and 5, Germination! 4 and 5 days after seed down, much slower and shallower than the project 1. Temps are 10F lower though vs when I started the 'lawn'. IMO it will explode in just 3-4 more days.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I think you project 4 is like what I am seeing. I am at day 5 but nights have been cold....


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> I think you project 4 is like what I am seeing. I am at day 5 but nights have been cold....


It's all about the experience. Hang up there. It will come in spades...fast and soon. I am glad to be able to provide a comparison. It is a crazy learning furry ball for me this year. Hell yeah. It...just aches everywhere. Andale no more for me please :lol: :roll:


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project 5 just 36h later... 6.5 days after seed down
@Stuofsci02


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Could not take pics of lawn 1, but here is an update on 2 others:
Project 5 9 days after seed down:





And before and after for project 2, 10 days after overseeding :


----------



## DAM Lawn (Jan 6, 2020)

You're a busy man. Great germination! Now that it looks like we are past the heat, those lawns should really take off.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@DAM Lawn Yeah, Covid stranded me home, so I keep myself busy with charity work. Creating new friendships in the neighbourhood. Glad timing was perfect. Work starts piling up and will be spending days again away from home.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Lawn 1 update. I am worried. Looks great but am under impression some fungus is on. Will go on place tomorrow and evaluate:
Cut at 1.75''


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Lawn 1. No fungus just shadows.
Here are pics I took few days ago. 2.5 weeks after seed down


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Project 5 only a week between pictures. Last bare spots seeded:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Babameca .. Amazing.. .The update I want to see is next spring.. How much of the PRG makes it through your winter... If it does, then this sissy grass is a winner..


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Babameca .. Amazing.. .The update I want to see is next spring.. How much of the PRG makes it through your winter... If it does, then this sissy grass is a winner..


I agree. Those results are incredible in that amount of time. Nice work. *Looks at my test plot in disgust*


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Babameca .. Amazing.. .The update I want to see is next spring.. How much of the PRG makes it through your winter... If it does, then this sissy grass is a winner..


Project 1 is 50% KBG and No5 straight GQ. Great projects to learn the winter impact on it


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Update on Project 1 and 5. I consider those completed on my side. Project 1 is set to take an N blitz approach at 0.6N every 2 weeks from 32-0-10 Urea for Sept and from AS for the rest of the season.
I may babysit No5 a bit longer.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks really good. I am itching to reel mow that...


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Stuofsci02 No 5 is 3 houses down the street. Will stripe that thing very soon!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Poject 2 completed. Not perfectly watered but I have low input after seed down 3 weeks ago:


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

That's is starting the wrap up of my projects. No 2 and 5, before and after. Great PRG mix for overseeding or starting over:


----------

